# what are the rules for room service in sleeping cars?



## FirstTimerLloyd (Jul 18, 2014)

I have not been in Amtrak sleeping cars before, with the exception of a 5-hour overnight ride in a roomette that included no meal because of the time of the night. (11pm to 5am)

I booked myself and the old ball and chain on a two-day ride.(43 hours to be exact) We do not really enjoy eating with strangers. According to the Amtrak agent, my train is completely sold out of sleeping rooms, so I assume that the dining car will be pretty full at meal times.

what are the rules for room service in sleeping cars? do we have to pay extra to have the attendants bring our meals to our bedroom? How much tip should I give? I always tip at least 20% at restaurants, but not sure what train meal prices are, so have no way of calculating the 20%? Would it be rude if we ask the attendant to bring ALL the meals to the room? Looking at the schedule, we should get at least two dinners, two lunches, and one breakfast.

Thanks in advance for all suggestions!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 18, 2014)

There should be no restrictions on anyone wanting to eat in their room but be sure to give your Attendant adequate heads up and if it is busy be lenient on when he/she brings your food. There is no charge for this service but an appropriate Tip is appreciated. 20% would be just about right and you can get a copy of the Menu to study the prices.

But do try and take at least one meal in the Diner as that is a _*BIG *_part of the train experience.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 18, 2014)

The menus are available on line on amtrak.com when you get to the train's page. As a rough example, a hamburger plate at lunch is usually about $11; the steak dinner is about $26 IIRC. Alcoholic beverages would not be included with your meals.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2014)

You can do it, but just be aware of your car attendant's workload and be prepared to be flexible. Depending on the timing of stops relative to mealtimes and how many others want/need meals in their room, this may be difficult. They don't have time to bring meals to *everyone* in the car, and there may be someone with a handicap that is physically unable to make it to the diner.

Best thing to do is ask at the beginning of the run and work with the SCA to a mutually agreeable solution. Hopefully you'll get a good one, and a good attitude goes a long way, IMO (the fact that you're thinking about it now and proactively asking about it is a good sign).


----------



## Willie1946 (Jul 18, 2014)

Your car attendant will bring you a menu so you can know what to order. All prices will be shown. Eating with strangers is not a known cause of psychic distress. Have you ever experienced a meal on a train with strangers to know that it will be a problem?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 18, 2014)

Wanderin' Bill said:


> Your car attendant will bring you a menu so you can know what to order. All prices will be shown. *Eating with strangers is not a known cause of psychic distress.* Have you ever experienced a meal on a train with strangers to know that it will be a problem?


It is to those of us with social anxiety. I HATE communal seating because it forces me into small talk with people I don't know. It's terrifying, awkward, and uncomfortable. I always sit there, mentally hoping my meal will come really fast so I can shovel the food into my mouth and run back to my room. I usually get dessert to go because that means I can get away sooner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2014)

And yet you had no trouble in Chicago @ the Gathering riding with and interacting with AUers that you met for the first time! I think you underestimate yourself Sarah, you're a Natural people person based on what I've seen and on your Posts!


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 18, 2014)

Some trips, it was pleasant in the dining car. Some times it wasn't.

Bruce-SSR


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 19, 2014)

Sarah:

I agree with Jim. After reading quite a few of your posts, I'm a bit surprised that you feel this way. I, for one, would be delighted to share a table with you.

Lloyd:

As for the original posting, the advice you've been given is pretty good. The attendant may have some people with physical limitations that will require meals in room. Their needs will have to take precedence over those who don't have a physical limitation. So work with the attendant. A nice, appropriate tip will help. But I agree that the dining car experience is part of the enjoyment of the onboard experience, so I recommend you take at least a few meals there.

Tom


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 19, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> And yet you had no trouble in Chicago @ the Gathering riding with and interacting with AUers that you met for the first time! I think you underestimate yourself Sarah, you're a Natural people person based on what I've seen and on your Posts!


Everyone keeps saying that. What you didn't see was how nervous I was the entire time and how badly I shook once I got back to my room. It is really, truly an act, and it takes a lot out of me. That doesn't mean I don't like anyone - it's quite the opposite - I was just scared to death most of the time. It really helped that Penny asked me a lot of questions about Chicago because that's something I'm very comfortable talking about.

Plus, it's easier in a crowd. I can sit back and let others talk if I'm running out of steam. When it's just me and 1-2 other people, I get anxious. If it's me and only one other person I don't know well, I pretty much freak out.

It also helped that I was pretty good (online) friends with Ryan, Penny, you, etc before I met everyone in person. Still, I almost bolted when the Joes approached me, but then they plied me with coffee and Amtrak soap and wouldn't let me run away.  If the Gathering had been a bunch of people I hadn't interacted with as much as you guys, I wouldn't have gone. In fact, I almost didn't show up that morning, but I knew Ryan would never let me live it down. So, yes, I'm grateful I went, but boy was I scared.

Also, it is much, much, much easier to talk online because I can take time to think about what I say. Even then, I often second-guess the things I post or over-explain myself. I also don't have someone sitting there looking at me while I talk, which is why chatting online is easier. Plus, being online means there's no pressure to "keep up". If I get quiet, most people just assume I'm busy or away for a minute. I'm very self-conscious in person. I never, ever make eye contact.

Thank you for the compliments, but I assure you, I am an introvert, and I suffer from social anxiety. I'm just super good at faking it. My dad taught me some tricks when I was young because he didn't want me to be socially inept.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, Sarah, you'd never know it. I like having you around, even if it's only via this Infernal Machine.

Tom


----------



## UncleRobin (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm going to step out of lurker mode for a second...

I can confirm what SarahZ said. Sure it can faked for a while, but it does zap a lot of energy. As a result of that (and other reasons) I elect not to eat in the diner nor have the SCA bring meals to me, which BTW s/he frequently offers to do so, even though I am quite physically able to make the trip to the diner.

Little off topic - it would be nice if there was a way I could give my meal to someone, say a hungry passenger that might be a little short on funds.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 19, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Try and take at least one meal in the Diner as that is a _*BIG *_part of the train experience.


I'd recommend against pushing someone into a situation they already realize isn't for them. Imagine if you're the unfortunate customer who gets stuck with someone who has debilitating anxiety and/or extreme introversion. Now everyone at their table is uncomfortable and for what purpose?



SarahZ said:


> Wanderin' Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Your car attendant will bring you a menu so you can know what to order. All prices will be shown. *Eating with strangers is not a known cause of psychic distress.* Have you ever experienced a meal on a train with strangers to know that it will be a problem?
> ...


The way I see it nobody is forcing you into communal seating. If anything you're forcing your issue onto others by _choosing_ to visit the diner despite your extreme aversion to it.


----------



## Willie1946 (Jul 19, 2014)

It seems that simply giving up and avoiding all anxiety causing situations is not a path to an easier life for people who experience these symptoms. I found the following link to information about this problem and the article suggests several steps toward resolving these issues. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 19, 2014)

Who says the OP is giving up and avoiding all situations?

He came here to ask about how feasible it was to avoid this one particular situation. We should stick to the question and stop playing Internet Psychoanalyst.


----------



## tricia (Jul 19, 2014)

Lloyd, perhaps best meal for you to give the dining car a try (if you'd like to try this unique and interesting experience) would be breakfast. No reservations--you can go when you want, although it tends to be less crowded if you go early. You'll spend less time there than you would with other meals. Your sleeping car attendant will be MOST busy during that meal, and likely least available to bring you your food at the time you want it. And breakfast is arguably the best food of the day on the train, and better hot and fresh from the kitchen.


----------



## FirstTimerLloyd (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know if it's like taking cruise and having to share a table with 10 other people who are total strangers. However, at least on cruise ships, you become somewhat familiar with the other 10 people because you eat at the same table for the next several weeks. At least that's how it was for us when we took a cruise across the Pacific. That was one of the only two cruises we've ever taken in our lives. We're not into those 3 to 5-day mini cruises.

Our other cruise was a trans-Atlantic cruise. This time, we were on a cruise line that offered complimentary room service 24/7. The best part was that they do NOT allow tipping to anyone on board. You can't tip the captain, room attendant, housekeeping, waiters, bartenders, (just kidding, who tips captains anyway?  ) The no tipping policy made it real relaxing. Let's face it, who really wants to do math after a nice meal(or accepting room service meals). We loved having dinners on the balcony in our room, even if it was only 50 degrees outside and the ship going at 20+ knots against strong northerly winds.

Back to Amtrak, I'm not opposed to sharing a table with strangers. It just seems like having room service in a sleeping room on a train is a luxury that one rarely enjoys, at least we've never had the experience.  Oh wait... I just realized that I'm making the upcoming trip sound like a cruise, only on dry land.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 19, 2014)

The worlds best way to tell if somebody is not a people person? They say they are a people person. Because a real people person can not imagine how one could not like people- and therefore it doesn't occur to them that they are one.

My wife is most definitely not a people person. Neither am I for that matter. It's always an act. The honest truth is I don't think I could be a salesman if I liked people. Mull that over in your head.


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 19, 2014)

For me, the communal seating is a necessary evil as part of train travel. If I could, I also would rather eat in my room. But having to wait to eat at someone elses time, being served at their convenience does make me eat in the dining car. For breakfast, I tend to open the place just because chances are I will be eating alone.

Years ago, I was able to get my lunch to go and ate it in my room. I don't think that is possible anymore.

Bruce-SSR


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 19, 2014)

Another thing to consider re eating in your room(ette). The table is small, so things will be cramped.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 19, 2014)

I do enjoy eating in the diner. I like polishing some of my acting skills on people I am not going to see again. It can be fun- and I've made some valuable friends on the train.


----------



## FirstTimerLloyd (Jul 19, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I do enjoy eating in the diner. I like polishing some of my acting skills on people I am not going to see again. It can be fun- and I've made some valuable friends on the train.


I don't know why, but after reading your reply, the following scenario just popped int my mind:

Me: Hello, I'm Lloyd and this is my wife Laura

Stranger1: so where are you from?

Me: we're from the Midwest.... that where my wife and I met

Stranger2: so how did you two meet?

Me: I was a priest and my wife was a nun... we fell in love and was kicked out of the church after we were caught doing bad deeds behind the altar... she got pregnant and we had to get married.

Wife: now I work with my husband who is in the bail and bond business

Stranger1 and 2: (speechless)

Me: now... shall we say grace give thanks before starting our meal?

Wife: Lloyd, stop kidding around (and kicking me under the table)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds to me as you will be Just Fine!!!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 19, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wanderin' Bill said:
> ...


I'm not forcing my issue onto anyone. As you can see, many people don't believe that I'm shy because I don't act that way. I don't sit at the table silently or make things awkward. I'm really good at small talk; I just don't like it.

Additionally, when it's a full train and the SCA is constantly running back and forth with food orders, I take that into consideration and don't "force my issue" onto them by adding more work. Also, as others have said, the tables in the rooms are very small; it would be darn near impossible if Brent is with me.

So, all things considered, I eat in the diner, smile and carry on a pleasant conversation, and keep my issue to myself. I'm so good at it that I fooled everyone at the Amtrak Gathering over the course of an entire weekend, so I'd wager I'm pretty good at fooling someone over the course of a 30-minute dinner.

As I said, I learned coping mechanisms and scripts a LONG time ago so that I wouldn't be that silent, awkward person at the table that you seem to despise so much and have mentioned in the past.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 19, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Who says the OP is giving up and avoiding all situations?
> 
> He came here to ask about how feasible it was to avoid this one particular situation. We should stick to the question and stop playing Internet Psychoanalyst.


Word.


----------



## AKA (Jul 19, 2014)

Some of my best stories are about people I have dined with in the diner. The senior couple who the met on the EB and are now together 8 years later. The brothers that went to Reno every year for a little get away. One of which Did not get back to the train fast enough at a smoke stop. The self professed carnie who told some of the secrets of the carnival world. The young man who just had to be in Anaheim [ Disney Land ] on time, to do some voice overs in his Mickey Mouse voice. The mayor of Salmon ID. Who, when ask for his order for dinner said " I did not work my way to the top of the food chain for nothing. I will have the steak. " The marine lawyer with tales of insurance fraud in the millions of dollars. The young couple in the USA for the first time. On their way to San Francisco. Who we later saw and had dinner with in San Francisco. ECT> ECT>.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 19, 2014)

I, too, have many stories about meeting interesting people in the diner. And I like to talk and sometimes that might make people uncomfortable.  .

I believe the OP has legitimate concerns that we have addressed and we should respect their reasons for wanting to stay in their room to eat their meals.

I agree with Ryan and Sarah that we should not try to psychoanalyze our members and guests and help them have a comfortable trip on Amtrak .


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 19, 2014)

Then there is the person who feels she must tell you her life story between bites, not taking hints that I don't want to be rude, but I want to pay attention to my meal, not your life story. You don't want to seem rude, so you feint interest.

Then there is the person who because he didn't want to have his hip right up against the wall of the dining car, part of your cheek is hanging off your seat.

Or you are seated with someone who doesn't even want to say hi, where are you from? There is just being polite and say hi.

Bruce-SSR


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 19, 2014)

One of my favourites was being seated directly across a very hung over college student and since I was against the window I had no direct and immediate escape route. To say he was green in the muzzle is an understatement. He ordered the Half Chicken and didn't even touch the salad or roll and when the main plate came he took like 1 pick of the chicken, a bite of a side and suddenly shot up, threw down a couple bucks tips and fled back to the Sleepers.

Needless to say he was worthless for conversation and I was in fear of coming under direct attack. When the Server came by he laughed about us scaring the poor lad off without his supper. His plate went to the Kitchen Cat.

So as a rule if you think you are going to need to fast bail, take the aisle


----------



## William W. (Jul 19, 2014)

I would only consider taking a meal in my room if I was either sick, or just completely exhausted. I like being able to interact with other people, and (on trains without SSLs) it's nice to be able to get out of your room and sit where you can see out of both sides of the train.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 19, 2014)

Psycho analyzing people is fun. Once nj a blue moon your analysis may even be vaguely correct.


----------



## tomfuller (Jul 20, 2014)

My first "free" meal on the SL was memorable. I got on at Tucson about 8PM. The SCA helped me to my roomette and then told me that they had saved me a steak in the dining car.

I had a table all to myself and ordered the steak medium rare. Perhaps I was the last sleeping car passenger to get a meal that night. I was about 1/3 of the way through the steak when I was told that there was smoke/fire? in the kitchen and the car was being evacuated. They brought a clear plastic cover for my plate and I went back to my roomette. When the SCA came back for the plate, I asked for my desert. He brought it without any question.


----------



## trainaddict (Jul 20, 2014)

People need to learn to be around other people. It is not realistic to have the whole world to yourself. If you don't like it then buy your own train network and travel that way.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 20, 2014)

Isn't it great that train addict has the perfect solution to shyness and social anxiety?? Not!!!!


----------



## trainaddict (Jul 20, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Isn't it great that train addict has the perfect solution to shyness and social anxiety?? Not!!!!


You asked for my opinion and so I gave it. I don't mean to sound harsh, but I hear much too much of this "social anxiety" stuff lately. Making up more sicknesses so they can prescribe more medication so the companies can get more money. Not everything is as complicated as it sounds. Shy? Okay, just deal with it. It won't kill you. Start with some basics like "My name is…" and things will be fine. It's not a job interview. It's lunch. Sorry if I sound like an old geezer, but there are much bigger issues in the world than feeling a little uncomfortable or awkward while enjoying a meal on a train. Just look at the news and get some perspective.


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 20, 2014)

trainaddict said:


> People need to learn to be around other people. It is not realistic to have the whole world to yourself. If you don't like it then buy your own train network and travel that way.


Sounds like to me... you need some lessons too. See social skills.

Bruce-SSR


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 20, 2014)

trainaddict said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it great that train addict has the perfect solution to shyness and social anxiety?? Not!!!!
> ...


Strongly Agree. When I was growing up we didn't have all this ADD, ADHD and other "social anxiety" crap. You were thrown in the deep end and learned to get along with other people. It is understandable being uncomfortable around some people but for the purposes of a Dining Car meal it is not going to change a life. Interestingly, community seating has been a norm for railroads for well over 100 years and folks have survived it quite well.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 20, 2014)

Deleted. None of you are worth it.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 20, 2014)

To those who find it necessary to admonish a person with issues; I wish you could all learn to be kinder to eachother. It's so easy to criticize others' weaknesses, but God help anyone who tries to put you down for your weaknesses. And yes, you DID sound harsh!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Who says the OP is giving up and avoiding all situations?
> 
> He came here to ask about how feasible it was to avoid this one particular situation. *We should stick to the question and stop playing Internet Psychoanalyst.*


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2014)

trainaddict said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it great that train addict has the perfect solution to shyness and social anxiety?? Not!!!!
> ...


No. The OP asked for what the rules are about getting a meal in his room.

Nobody cares what you think about social anxiety.


----------



## jebr (Jul 20, 2014)

trainaddict said:


> People need to learn to be around other people. It is not realistic to have the whole world to yourself. If you don't like it then buy your own train network and travel that way.


If only there were a nice middle ground, where someone who doesn't want to be around other people (for whatever reason) or for other reasons cannot make it to the dining car could simply have the meal brought to their private room that they already have on the train.

Oh wait...


----------

